# Please Help!!!!!



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Something's wronge with my betta....
Ive always had trouble getting him to eat since the day I got him.....he wont even touch blood worms
and today i went over to his tank and tried to get him to eat again...he didnt even look at the food
he just swam over to me and just looked at me...and then every few seconds he twitched....i notice his head and fins...which were a lighter color...are now a dirty looking color
it is so sad now all he wants to do when Is lay on the bottom....unless I come over there...then he comes to look at me..and twitches


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

How old is he, what are the water parameters, what sized tank is he in?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

his tank is about 4 or 5 gallons....hes old...but im not sure how old
it is so freakin sad cause he is just looking me right in the eyes like "what is happening to me"
Its not ICH is it??? 
ooooh my poor baby
to you see the black on him...are those just his scales


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Ich is white and makes it look like the fish has been sprinkled with salt. I'm not sure about the brown on the scales as one of my bettas has a brown spot on his back while the rest of him is peach colored and he is fine. Do you have or can you get indian almond leaves?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont have any...i dont know where to get them
here are the pictures I took of him today 
























anything look wronge to you??


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't see anything but the pictures aren't that clear. There's a macro setting on most cameras that's symbol is a little flower. Did you use that setting? If not I'd try it. I really need to be able to see him to tell you. Do you know of anywhere that might sell a product called attison's betta spa? If you can get that it's indian almond leaf extract and will work. Also, the disease diagnosis and treatment section of ultimatebettas.com has a pretty good disease guide with the cures to several diseases. I'd look there and see if you can tell what might be wrong


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

what kind of salf fcan i use to put in my bettas tank
i read that a little bit of salt will help
but i still dont know what is wronge with him
I didnt find anything on that website on the disease post
so I typed in betta not eating and twitching in a yahoo search and i found something about a lady whos fish had the same problem 
but her fish started to do it right after he tried to mate but the female didnt like him...the lady said that he stopped eating for 2 weeks and twitched everynow and then
she said she tried Aquarisol and the salt thing but he ended up die'n in the end
and they still never found out what it was
Im going to try Malachite Green...thats what someone suggested but the lady couldnt find it


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I put him in a small cup while i changed his water and he actually seems to be happier in there.....
but I ended up melting his other container and now he is in a vase...he likes it alot
but here are better pictures....thanks for the camera tip lol


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

He looks fine. As long as he's acting alright I don't see anything wrong with him :grin:


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

is that the vase or the cup!?
the black could be ammonia burn? could there have been an ammonia spike in the tank lately?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

He looks fine to me! Usually when fish dont eat, the water is the culprit. Try to check your water parameters. eventhough betta dont need much water requirement as other sensitive fish, they still need to have a good quality water.

Also, if your betta is a male, you could try placing a mirror in front of him even only for a few seconds every now and then. Bettas sometimes need to be aggressive and see of their own. Dont worry, doing this is not that stressful to them. Its their nature.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

his water is always clean
he had the black on him when I got him
hes ok now he wont touch any other food except for the freeze dried bblood worms....i just have a picky boy lol


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

helooks good so far so good. It think the water changed helped.

I change mine every other week.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Its good to hear he's ok now!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yippeee good to hear


----------

